# Greenboard



## gt1485a (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a contractor here installing regular drywall in my bathroom that has a mildew problem. Would anyone not recommend greenboard in the bathroom? This guys says consumer reports says there is no diffference if the drywall is well coated.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

gt1485a said:


> I have a contractor here installing regular drywall in my bathroom that has a mildew problem. Would anyone not recommend greenboard in the bathroom? This guys says consumer reports says there is no diffference if the drywall is well coated.


It all depends was it in the estimate? Did you inform him of what you wanted before it was priced out? If it was estimated out as regular drywall then pay him for this or else pay him to tear it out and pay to replace with MR.... board... Most homeowners say one thing and expect to get more than what they want to pay thereby getting something for nothing and screwing the poor contractor does this describe you? :furious: Or just say the heck with it and do it yourself or paint it with epoxy paint or better yet use some cement board (durarock) and tile it if you have that much moister problems. Use some mildew inhibitor in your paint.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

gt1485a said:


> I have a contractor here installing regular drywall in my bathroom that has a mildew problem. Would anyone not recommend greenboard in the bathroom? This guys says consumer reports says there is no diffference if the drywall is well coated.


Mold feeds on paper...I use densarmor plus.no paper .fiberglassmat instead no food for mold... plane and simple ....not all rock are created equell


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

gt1485a said:


> I have a contractor here installing regular drywall in my bathroom that has a mildew problem. Would anyone not recommend greenboard in the bathroom? This guys says consumer reports says there is no diffference if the drywall is well coated.


I use a product called add-2. Its a mildew mold resistance additive thats mixed in with primer. Great product . No worries.http://paint-and-supplies.hardwares...ditives/add-2-mildewcide-additive-103119.aspx


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Fiberglass panels may help but if it is wet long enough with the right surrounding even concrete will mold up so fiberglass board is not the only answer, Control the humidity get the moist air out and do not let it sit turning stale and aiding in the growth of mold from mildew.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> Fiberglass panels may help but if it is wet long enough with the right surrounding even concrete will mold up so fiberglass board is not the only answer, Control the humidity get the moist air out and do not let it sit turning stale and aiding in the growth of mold from mildew.


 verry true..but in bathrooms and moisture areas it the best line of defence vrs drywall blue board green board ect..and yes mold will grow where it wants if conditions are right


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gt1485a said:


> I have a contractor here installing regular drywall in my bathroom that has a mildew problem. Would anyone not recommend greenboard in the bathroom? This guys says consumer reports says there is no diffference if the drywall is well coated.


There are plenty of bathrooms that aren't entirely finished with moisture resistant sheetrock, the important part is whether your "wet" areas are protected, and whether you have good air circulation. If he's hanging something 6ft away from the shower it's not really a problem.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Get your moisture problem fixed first.I would start with a "real" Fan 1st.Those cheap 1's don't cut it.Get a good Panasonic 1with 2 times the amount of CFM's needed for the size of bathroom you have, don't vent it to your Attic,make sure it goes outside..& yes,I recommend a Mold tough sheetrock.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Get your moisture problem fixed first.I would start with a "real" Fan 1st.Those cheap 1's don't cut it.Get a good Panasonic 1with 2 times the amount of CFM's needed for the size of bathroom you have, don't vent it to your Attic,make sure it goes outside..& yes,I recommend a Mold tough sheetrock.


man those Panasonic poop fans are the best. sounds like a whisper .
very,, very quiet ..:thumbsup:


----------



## gt1485a (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. Looks like a new panasonic fan coupled with mold resistant paint additive is the way to go. Motion sensor looks awesome as my wife refuses to turn on the fan!


----------



## gt1485a (Mar 30, 2011)

Silverstilts, I guess i thought greenboard was the default in bathrooms and that's what he is replacing in this small repair job. Why should i have to know everything about drywall to have a contractor repair things correctly? There are lots of things about construction i don't know, unfortunately it's up to choosing an honest and reliable contractor to get things done right.


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

Fix excess moisture first. Bigger exhaust fan. In Minnesota and cold areas it is a bad idea to but green on an outside wall because of the plastic vapor barrirer already there. The green makes a second vapor barrier that traps moisture then it rots as fast a white board. You dont need green if it isnt part of a tilled wall withen the shower. Even then green etc is still a bad idea because you should use real cement board. White board above a tub shower fails at the tub edge because of the builder and painters failing to cauld the tub, rock over the paint because they think the flat tape or L bead seals the edge. It dosent. No caulk on tub edges, gaurnted failure.


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

I will go for a Greenboard. Greenboard drywall has a water-resistant paper and can be best used in areas where the drywall may be subjected to wet conditions, dampness, and the intermittent minor splashes of water.


----------

